# Aircon water drain line



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

The outlet for my water drain line is located within the box frame of the chassis.
I'm thinking long term, but would adding a small 2" flex extension to allow the water to drain away from the metal structure be more effective.
Maybe there is a reason the water is allowed to accumulate inside the structure before making its way out through other holes.
Anyone else see this??


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Too much calcium chloride slush this past winter for me to go poking around with my ac lines to this date , but I will keep this in mind , Cool and good day


----------



## g1987adams (Feb 12, 2021)

Good aircon fixing tip! Keeping it in mind.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Question... so adding the piece of flexible hose sounds good but what's going to keep it there .. doesn't look like you would be able to clamp onto anything


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thinking about it why not just slide in a barb connector that fits in that snug to extend it...


----------

